# floyd co?



## brandees4 (Nov 29, 2010)

Is anyone else in floyd co missing there deer.   Havnt seen one in over a week.  Nothing killed on our lease in 2 weeks.   Thinking there in night time only mode.


----------



## mmcneil (Dec 2, 2010)

I hunted last week and had a nice 8pt come by with his nose on the ground.  2 does an hour later, but nothing behind them. I've had dogs come in ever moarning so I think this hurts me, but I hate to shoot the neibghor dogs.   I CANT GET INTOUCH WITH THEM TO TELL THEM THERE DOGS ARE IN DANGER.  I have not hunted this week, but Im going tomorrow.  I dont know what to do about the dogs. Any suggestions?  I hate to shoot them, but Im about to loose my cool and handel the problem the only way I know how.


----------



## brandees4 (Dec 2, 2010)

drop them in there tracks..


----------



## mmcneil (Dec 6, 2010)

Hunted Sat. and didnt see anything.  the wind was pretty strong, but saw plenty of deer on the road side feeding on the way home that night.  I have not seen the deer this year I saw last year and no where close to what I saw 2 years ago.  3 years ago I almost got tired of seeing deer.  I just need 2 more does for the freezer and I will be good.  Problem is duck season is almost here.


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Dec 8, 2010)

Our deer count is way down both deer taken and seen. Not that much more on trail cams. Saturday I saw one doe and a Six point.


----------

